# How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery?



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

I work at a VW dealer and one of the porters came to me to figure out how to charge a 3.2 Eos. Now im usually the one to come to as far as product knowledge at the dealership but this one im not sure about. Im not even sure where the battery on a 3.2 is located. I know how to jump the car using the positive terminal under the hood but I cant see this working to charge the vehicle due to there not being a negative terminal to make a loop. The top is also down so I dont know if that makes a difference being the battery is probably in the trunk. Is there a manual trunk release hiddin like in some of the other cars?


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*

Well I found the trunk release...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*

I don't mean to sound like a smart ass, but isn't there an owners manual with car? 
I would think it would provide some insight on charging the battery.
Kevin


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (just4fun)*

The owners manual says bring the car to an authorized dealer lol.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*

Talked to a tech, said theres two 6volt gel batteries on either side of the trunk (tops down so that doesnt help.) but also that he thinks the batteries cant be charged. The cars on the showroom. I guess the only option is jump it with the positive terminal under the hood and drive it till it charges.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*

Yes the charger would go on the positive terminal under the hood and the negative to a good solid (unpainted) spot on the frame or engine block. The frame is your return path to close the loop. I know I saw mention of this in the owners manual. If there is a suggestion in the manual to take the car to dealer for a jump start is useless information. How is it supposed to get there? Perhaps they suggest that for replacing the battery??


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (solarflare)*

I have no clue why it says bring the car to the dealer to charge the battery. I ended up just jump starting the car and pulling it off the show room and drove it around for a while. Talked to a different tech and he said the same thing, just ground it to the frame and it will close the loop. However now the mfd is saying the door is open, and even better its saying the back door is open. Obviously an eos doesnt have a back door. I put it in service im sure all it needs is to be reset after the battery going dead.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_The owners manual says bring the car to an authorized dealer lol.

That's hilarious.... Guess you've got that covered








Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_I have no clue why it says bring the car to the dealer to charge the battery. I ended up just jump starting the car and pulling it off the show room and drove it around for a while...... 

There is an oblivious advantage to this service technique. Nothing like a nice long top down cruise as part of your work day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinFSI* »_I work at a VW dealer and one of the porters came to me to figure out how to charge a 3.2 Eos. Now im usually the one to come to as far as product knowledge at the dealership but this one im not sure about. Im not even sure where the battery on a 3.2 is located. I know how to jump the car using the positive terminal under the hood but I cant see this working to charge the vehicle due to there not being a negative terminal to make a loop. The top is also down so I dont know if that makes a difference being the battery is probably in the trunk. Is there a manual trunk release hiddin like in some of the other cars? 

Do you have any of the solar chargers laying around? They might work for a trickle charge?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (SpoolinFSI)*

There is a thread on this in the FAQ
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2982042
It includes a TB on care of the batteries in the 3.2..
-Mark


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (mark_d_drake)*

That's interesting that the manual does not recommend charging the battery from under the hood. I'm curious why. The auxiliary battery terminal must be able to handle high currents for jump starting and the alternator, which is under the hood charges the batteries?
Another question pertaining to jump starting. With the DSG transmission does anyone know if you are able to push start the car like you can with a manual?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (solarflare)*

How would you 'pop' the clutch...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (mark_d_drake)*

Roll the car in neutral and then pop in drive? It doesn't sound good but I don't remember seeing a warning against this off the top of my head. I know I've seen warnings in other owners manual against trying to push start an automatic. With all the warnings in the Eos manual I don't remember seeing one about this? Has anyone else?
Regardless, I always carry a set of jumper cables in the trunk for the unexpected dead battery. In fact, I was able to snake my jumper cable perfectly around the spare tire in the Eos trunk well.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
There is an oblivious advantage to this service technique. Nothing like a nice long top down cruise as part of your work day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin









Yeah I definetly wasnt complaining when I came up with my charging technique. Nice hour long top down ride in a loaded 3.2 in florda never hurts.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (solarflare)*

If the battery was flat would their be enought power to operate the clutch even if you moved the stick into drive. I'm certainly not going to be the first to try this one..


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (mark_d_drake)*

Nor I, and I would bet the computer would not allow the clutch to engage if it knows the engine is not running.


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Roll the car in neutral and then pop in drive? It doesn't sound good but I don't remember seeing a warning against this off the top of my head. I know I've seen warnings in other owners manual against trying to push start an automatic. With all the warnings in the Eos manual I don't remember seeing one about this? Has anyone else?
Regardless, I always carry a set of jumper cables in the trunk for the unexpected dead battery. In fact, I was able to snake my jumper cable perfectly around the spare tire in the Eos trunk well.

I would not reccommend it... I do not know what will happen but I am willing to bet it is bad. DSG is still an automatic. There is no clutch to manually release. It is all computer controlled... so if the car is off how do you suggest we engage the clutch?


----------



## Boulderman (Dec 13, 2020)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> *Re: How to charge a 3.2 EOS battery? (just4fun)*
> 
> The owners manual says bring the car to an authorized dealer lol.


It's sometime later now but if anyone is still interested in how to charge the EOS batteries. I have a 2007 EOS and thought I needed a new starter when I heard all the clicking sounds when I turned the ignition key. Then I measured the voltage of each battery with a voltage meter and found one of them, the one on the right had only 5 volts. So the way that worked for me was to wire in series by 1st removing the cables from both batteries and making sure they did not come back and touch any of the posts. Then I connected a cable from the negative side of the #1 battery on the left side facing the trunk to the positive side of the #2 battery on the right side facing the trunk. Then I connected a 12V charger, yes not a 6V charger, set to 4 AMPS with the negative wire of the charger connected to the negative side of battery #2 and connected the positive wire of the charger to the positive side of battery #1 and turned on power to the charger. In about 2 hours disconnected power to the charger and I carefully removed all the cables and remeasured both batteries and they were both just over 6V. So I then connected the cables to both batteries back they they were supposed to be and turned the key and the car started immediately. Hope that helps someone. Please be advised this is what worked for me and I would advise you do not attempt this if you do not have some experience or understand wiring batteries in a series configuration and that I in no way make any representations as to whether this will work for you or that this method is the safest method for you in order to avoid any personal injury or property damage.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Bump from the dead. That was a fun trip down memory lane when it was my job to move the cars around the lot and pick what I wanted on the showroom whenever I wanted. It was a lower level position but I felt like I has so much authority at 17yo . They made me go into sales the day I turned 18 since I had more product knowledge than anyone and was doing almost all of the test drives and new car demo's anyway.


----------



## Boulderman (Dec 13, 2020)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Bump from the dead. That was a fun trip down memory lane when it was my job to move the cars around the lot and pick what I wanted on the showroom whenever I wanted. It was a lower level position but I felt like I has so much authority at 17yo . They made me go into sales the day I turned 18 since I had more product knowledge than anyone and was doing almost all of the test drives and new car demo's anyway.


Thanks for the response. So if I am correct that would put you at about 30-31 today. I am 75, and my dad used to be an aircraft mechanic with American back before WW11. During the war he was sent to the Azores to a secret U.S. base where we were flying missions out of. See Interesting article attached. He then owned an auto garage in FL and taught me how to take a car apart and put it back together again. I have purchased quite a few cars in my years and when I went to the dealerships to buy one I usually found that, because of advanced research, I always knew more about the product than the salesmen did. Other than the 2007 EOS 3.2 6 Cyl., with only 76K miles, I recently acquired to have some fun with, I also have a VW Tiguan SE. Great Car! Cuts through the mountains like melted butter here in CO. Can even do a little non-extreme off-roading to get to some of the trails. Don't like the new ones, I think they are too big. When you put a set of Firestone Blizzaks on it, it's like night and day as far as driving in snow and slipping on ice. I bought a set of 16 inch wheels to be able to use a 16 inch rather than an 18 inch tire as they cost nearly half the 18 inch ones and do better in the snow and ice. Tried them with the ABS relay disconnected and find they did even shorter faster stops in the snow, when the brakes locked, except maybe the car didn't stay quite as straight. Blizzaks have tiny air bubbles built into the rubber so it's like trying to wipe the inside of a freezer with a wet sponge, they stick to the ice. But for the sake of potential liability I reconnected ABS in case I was ever in an accident. I could just see some lawyer making hay claiming I was negligent or maybe even reckless for disconnecting the ABS and I don't recommend anyone else try it out. 😧


----------

